# Ο φωτεινός παντογνώστης ξαναχτυπά!



## Elsa (May 19, 2009)

Από το in.gr
Νέα δικτυακή «μηχανή» για κάθε απορία σας!

_[...]Η νέα μηχανή, ιδέα του Βρετανού φυσικού Στίβεν Γούλφραμ, απαντά σε ερωτήσεις που αφορούν αντικειμενικά γεγονότα και δεδομένα και δίνει αποτελέσματα για περίπλοκα μαθηματικά προβλήματα. Όπου είναι δυνατό, η σελίδα αποτελεσμάτων περιλαμβάνει πίνακες και γραφικές παραστάσεις.
Για παράδειγμα: αν ο χρήστης εισάγει τους όρους «mountain Οlympus height» (ύψος όρους Όλυμπος), το Wolfram Alpha δίνει το ύψος του βουνού (2.919 μέτρα), καθώς και την ατμοσφαιρική πίεση και τη θερμοκρασία στο υψόμετρο αυτό. Ενημερώνει επίσης ότι όρος με την ονομασία Όλυμπος υπάρχει και στην πολιτεία Ουάσινγκτον των ΗΠΑ.
Αν ο χρήστης εισάγει τους όρους «Athens to Thessaloniki» (Αθήνα σε Θεσσαλονίκη), η μηχανή δίνει την απόσταση των δύο πόλεων, το χρόνο πτήσης για το ταξίδι, τη διαδρομή στο χάρτη και άλλα σχετικά δεδομένα.
Πάντως η μηχανή είναι ακόμα λίγο ιδιότροπη όσον αφορά τη σωστή σύνταξη των ερωτημάτων. Για παράδειγμα, αν ο χρήστης αλλάξει τη σειρά των όρων αναζήτησης (π.χ. Οlympus mountain height), το Wolfram Alpha απλά δεν καταλαβαίνει τι του ζητείται.
[...]_

Η διεύθυνση του παντογνώστη:
http://www45.wolframalpha.com/


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2009)

Τελικά το ύψος τού Ολύμπου είναι 2919 μέτρα όπως λέει η αγγλική βίκι; Η ελληνική βίκι λέει 2918, εγώ στο σχολειό το 'χα μάθει 2917...


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2009)

Λες να αυξάνει το ύψος του όπως του Έβερεστ;


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2009)

Εγώ ήξερα μόνο για τις Πάχνες (Λευκά Όρη) ότι διαρκώς ψηλώνουν, διότι κάθε φορά που ένας Χανιώτης ανεβαίνει στις Πάχνες αφήνει και μια πέτρα στην κορυφή, ώστε να γίνουν τα Λευκά Όρη ψηλότερα από την Ίδη (Ψηλορείτης) των Καστρινών (Ηρακλειωτών).  Η διαφορά των δυο κορυφών είναι τρία μέτρα.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 19, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ ήξερα μόνο για τις Πάχνες (Λευκά Όρη) ότι διαρκώς ψηλώνουν, διότι κάθε φορά που ένας Χανιώτης ανεβαίνει στις Πάχνες αφήνει και μια πέτρα στην κορυφή, ώστε να γίνουν τα Λευκά Όρη ψηλότερα από την Ίδη (Ψηλορείτης) των Καστρινών (Ηρακλειωτών).  Η διαφορά των δυο κορυφών είναι τρία μέτρα.



Σιγά μην τα καταφέρουν!


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Σιγά μην τα καταφέρουν!


Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2009)

Σωστά, έχεις υπόψη σου από Κρητικούς; (ΣτΖ: Οι παρόντες και οι ιδιοκτήτες τής Λεξιλογίας εξαιρούνται.)


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2009)

Έχει, και ιδίως από Ηρακλιώτες, γι' αυτό μιλάει!


----------



## Elsa (May 19, 2009)

Οι Ουαλοί πάντως τα κατάφεραν να μετατρέψουν τον λόφο τους σε βουνό, στην συμπαθητική κωμωδία με τον τίτλο-σιδηρόδρομο, _"The Englishman who went up a hill, but came down a mountain"_, οπότε...


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Σωστά, έχεις υπόψη σου από Κρητικούς; (ΣτΖ: Οι παρόντες και οι ιδιοκτήτες τής Λεξιλογίας εξαιρούνται.)


 
Καθώς είναι γνωστό το γεωλογικό φαινόμενο ανύψωσης της δυτικής Κρήτης και αντίστοιχης βύθισης της ανατολικής , ας περιμένουν μερικά εκατομμύρια χρόνια...

http://frikipaideia.wikia.com/wiki/Αρχείο:04.069.jpgΗ νήσος Κρήτη όπως οι Ηρακλειώτες θα ήθελαν να είναι... 
Με το Χανιώτικο Πέλαγος δυτικά του Ρεθύμνου





http://frikipaideia.wikia.com/wiki/Αρχείο:KritiByChania.jpg
Η νήσος Κρήτη όπως οι Χανιώτες θα ήθελαν να είναι... 
Με τη μεγάλη Λίμνη Ηράκλειο ανατολικά του Ρεθύμνου





Αστερικάκη, είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Κρητικοί!  

Ανάθεμά το και το γαϊτάνι κι απού το πλέκει κι απού το βάνει


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τελικά το ύψος τού Ολύμπου είναι 2919 μέτρα όπως λέει η αγγλική βίκι; Η ελληνική βίκι λέει 2918, εγώ στο σχολειό το 'χα μάθει 2917...


 
Όταν το μέγεθος μετράει, πάμε με το μεγαλύτερο...

Κι αν θέλουμε ακόμη πιο μεγάλο, υπάρχει και ο Όλυμπος του Άρη με ύψος 27 χλμ., το ψηλότερο βουνό στο ηλιακό σύστημα! ;)


Σε ψηλό βουνό, σε ριζιμιό χαράκι


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2012)

Εμένα πάντως η Wolfram Alpha με έχει κυριολεκτικά σώσει τον τελευταίο καιρό επειδή (χωρίς να πρέπει να 'χω στο συγκεκριμένο μηχανάκι μου κάποιο σχετικό πρόγραμμα) μου υπολογίζει ολοκληρώματα ορισμένα-αόριστα-πολλαπλά-ό,τι θέλω: http://www.wolframalpha.com/examples/Integrals.html (έχει κι απλούστερο υπολογιστή ολοκληρωμάτων εδώ: http://integrals.wolfram.com/index.jsp). Και παραγώγιση βήμα-βήμα για τους σκουργιασμένους (sic): http://library.wolfram.com/webMathematica/Education/WalkD.jsp.


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2012)

Καλημέρα.
Για ορισμένα πράγματα η wolfram είναι μανούλα, ξεπερνάει ακόμα και τη θεά Γκούγκλα (βλ. και semantic search ή Το Google).


----------

